# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My First Cycle; Test E 500mg/ Winstrol 50mg

## joseyjoe

Hi,
After many months of consideration I started my first cycle of aas. To start with I'm 41 years old and 5'8, weighing about 187 lbs. Ive been lifting on and off for 5 years as I had some back issues 2 years ago. Ive lifted weights fairly regularly but never watched myself on a diet. I have worked crazy shifts so fast food and eating at all hours of the night were common. For the last 3 months I've been watching my weight and hitting the gym 4-5 days a week.
My goals for the cycle are to gain 15-20 pounds of lean muscle while losing enough fat to have some nice abs. I choose to use Test E at 500mg broken up between to sticks a week. I also have winny and won't start that until week 7, at 50mg a day. I have nolva for PCT and was thinking of getting some propecia from my doctor. I take saw palmetto, milk thistle, omega3, multi-vitamin, bcaa, and dhea now. I have used jack3d in the past but not sure if i should use it now.
So today i got stuck for the first time. I had a buddy (experienced) of mine load up the test from a 10ml bottle of strango test e. He had no problems and i watched him take out the drawing pin and replace it with the smaller gauge one. The area was cleaned and i felt a small pinch. The injection site was rubbed for 5-10 minutes after the injection as my buddy says this gets it to spread through out the muscle faster.
Ive had a pretty shitty nutritional day because of a dentist appt. I will start working on my eating tomorrow. Im hoping to get some pics up soon so i can compare them to my end results. Feel free to comment on my posts but please don't bother if your going to post telling me that i should have waited another couple years to take steroids . Im looking for constructive posts and not just bashing. Thanks

----------


## joseyjoe

I look so small compared to most of you guys in here! I posted pics on here so that i can come back in the 12 weeks and use it as a before and after. I had a good workout in the gym tonight and i guess that i was pumped up just knowing that i finally started a cycle. Worked out biceps and triceps and had a great work out. Had some strength gains but i think it was because of the excitement. I know that the Test E isn't gonna kick in for another 10-14 days but if all my workouts feel like tonights i will be very happy.

----------


## im83931

Trust me bro, you'll know it when it kicks in. You'll walk into the gym and you feel like an absolute monster.

----------


## joseyjoe

My workout consisted of the following:

Biceps
Alternating Arms Curls 10x25, 10x35, 8x40, 6x50
Preacher Curls 10x70, 10x75, 8x95, 6x95
Seated Alternating Curl 10x25, 10x35, 8x40, 6x40
Preacher Cable 10x60, 10x70, 8x70, 8x70
Hammer Curls 10x35, 10x45, 8x50, 6x50

Triceps
Push Downs Bar
Dips
Seated Extensions
Push Downs Rope
My workout had good intensity but it was my first day at a new gym. I will record the weight amounts used but i was walking around looking for different equipment tonight.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

good luck ill be following ur progress.

----------


## TBones

Good luck man. And you're old enough to do whaterver the hell you want so no critisism here but just tell me...did your buddy rub the site too? ;-) j/k

T Bone

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Good luck !
Like to see 40's crowd in the mix .
You have supplements all figured out . Now explain to the spouse the increased libido .
Will follow as I wanna see how winny works on a over 40 lifter .

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Leave out the jack3d . You will gain strength with AAS . No need to over stress body first time .

----------


## joseyjoe

No Tbones, he didn't rub it but he insisted on caressing my balls as he stuck me. He said something about stimulating them to keep producing..Jk.

----------


## joseyjoe

Ok, so Saturday was a f-ed up day and i didn't get to the gym until 10pm. I had a shitload of energy and did a good shoulder workout and some traps. I beat the shit outta my shoulders with lateral raises, military presses, plate raises, and flys. I did shrugs with dumbbells, incline bench machine, and cables. I couldn't even lift my water jug on the way outta the gym. I got up the next morning and wasnt sore at all.

----------


## joseyjoe

On sunday i did legs and abs. I wasn't to sure what i was gonna do with squats bc my back has been a little off. I did a warm up set of 145 for 10. The did 195 for 10, 225 for 8, and finished with another set of 225 for 8. It felt pretty easy but i don't won't to rush into anything with my back. I also did legs presses, extensions, and an assisted squat. Had a decent ab workout but could have been better. I felt pretty motivated and easily completed the leg work out. the next leg workout will be harder with less reps and more weight. I also did some cardio on Saturday morning as i ran a little over 2 miles. Im trying to eat a ton of clean foods but its like force feeding when I'm not hungry. I usually have 4-5 eggs with breakfast and a greek yogurt (15g of protein). For a snack i had a protein bar 15g of protein. Had bbq chicken for lunch and a shake after my workout. I had 2 turkey burgers (no bread) for dinner then when out to dinner and had a salad, wings, and slice of pizza. its hard to go out to a restaurant for footballs games and not drink anything or pig out on pizza. my wife asked why i ate two turkey burgers for dinner before we met friends out for dinner... I wanted to say bc i take 500mg of test a week and I'm not blowing my diet on this shit but i just said I'm not in the mood for pizza...she knows its a big line of shit bc i could eat pizza for breakfast! anyway, tomorrow is my second shot and I'm not really sure what to do. The test that i have is 350mg and i did my first injection on friday with 350mg. I don't want to take too much so I'm thinking of a little under 3/4 of a ml? so thats its closer to 500mg per week. this might not make sense to ppl bc my buddy said that test has different strengths. the test e that i have is 350 so i shoot 1 (think its a cc, but not certain). He said to take less the 3/4 so that i would be in the area of 500 mg per week. Im not really sure what split to do it on and could use some suggestions. Like i said i took my first shot on friday afternoon, should i do it monday or tuesday afternoon? It just feels like it too soon on monday as it will only be 3 days. I was thinking of doing it every forth day, regardless of what day of the week it is. Any input?

----------


## dec11

> On sunday i did legs and abs. I wasn't to sure what i was gonna do with squats bc my back has been a little off. I did a warm up set of 145 for 10. The did 195 for 10, 225 for 8, and finished with another set of 225 for 8. It felt pretty easy but i don't won't to rush into anything with my back. I also did legs presses, extensions, and an assisted squat. Had a decent ab workout but could have been better. I felt pretty motivated and easily completed the leg work out. the next leg workout will be harder with less reps and more weight. I also did some cardio on Saturday morning as i ran a little over 2 miles. Im trying to eat a ton of clean foods but its like force feeding when I'm not hungry. I usually have 4-5 eggs with breakfast and a greek yogurt (15g of protein). For a snack i had a protein bar 15g of protein. Had bbq chicken for lunch and a shake after my workout. I had 2 turkey burgers (no bread) for dinner then when out to dinner and had a salad, wings, and slice of pizza. its hard to go out to a restaurant for footballs games and not drink anything or pig out on pizza. my wife asked why i ate two turkey burgers for dinner before we met friends out for dinner... I wanted to say bc i take 500mg of test a week and I'm not blowing my diet on this shit but i just said I'm not in the mood for pizza...she knows its a big line of shit bc i could eat pizza for breakfast! anyway, tomorrow is my second shot and I'm not really sure what to do. The test that i have is 350mg and i did my first injection on friday with 350mg. I don't want to take too much so I'm thinking of a little under 3/4 of a ml? so thats its closer to 500mg per week. this might not make sense to ppl bc my buddy said that test has different strengths. the test e that i have is 350 so i shoot 1 (think its a cc, but not certain). He said to take less the 3/4 so that i would be in the area of 500 mg per week. Im not really sure what split to do it on and could use some suggestions. Like i said i took my first shot on friday afternoon, should i do it monday or tuesday afternoon? It just feels like it too soon on monday as it will only be 3 days. I was thinking of doing it every forth day, regardless of what day of the week it is. Any input?


you could shoot 1ml on mondays and 1/2ml on thursdays, that would give you 525mgs pw. alternatively you could shoot 1/2ml on a mon wed fri. up to you, not any diff really.

just make sure you keep a good diet going throughout. good luck

----------


## TBones

> No Tbones, he didn't rub it but he insisted on caressing my balls as he stuck me. He said something about stimulating them to keep producing..Jk.


Well thats just standard protocol as far as i'm concerned. 
LMAO!

----------


## joseyjoe

I had a good back and bicep workout yesterday. I was looking to pin last night but my buddy wasn't around. I wound up doing it this morning and it went smoothly. Took the remaining 175 mg to bring me up to about 500-525mg for the week. It took a little longer to pin bc my buddy has been outta it for some time. I did feel a little queasy but I'm just a ***** with needles. 
I've been eating good and clean but feels like I spend the day preparing food and eating. I can't see any size difference but I feel like I'm leaning out as my pants are falling off my ass. Lifting has been great, weights going up and intensity is kicking ass. Gonna do chest tonight along with abs.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

How much weight did u gain till now?

----------


## joseyjoe

I wasnt trying to put on weight prior to this cycle. I was trying to cut some fat bc I don't want to look bulky. When I eat right I can gain weight no problem. I don't want to get heavier than 210ish. I would rather be cut up.

----------


## xo3et

I read the whole thread, nice to share your daily experiences with the log.

Keep at the diet, cook your food at night and use plastic tubs. If the wife asks say something about the doctor saying you need to eat heather or something  :Smilie: 

Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

There is a big difference between your first and second photo, which one is more current? Either way, it would have been better to drop BF% down. That Days diet you wrote up needs *alot* of work. Shoot .75Mls E3D in the morning. Can you get HCG ? Would be an idea to run it at 250IU's same day as you other injections subQ.

----------


## joseyjoe

On the 25 i had a good chest work out with two guys that are about 225-235 lbs. They didn't go too heavy but I managed to hang in there with them. It sucked that i had stop when i did but i had a doctors appt to make. I felt like i good have done more another exercise although we did flat bench, pec deck, supersets of incline bench and flys. I threw in a 3 sets of decline bench too. On wednesday i did bi and tris. another good work out and and i def felt pumped. Im eating a ton of food each day and trying to keep it clean. also drinking a lot of water and taking my sups. Im up for a 350mg inject tomorrow and my left ass cheek is still sore from the last shot. I know the gear is good bc I'm banging like a star, rock hard and going the distance. LoL

----------


## OGMonster

subscribed!

----------

